

Open Source "Coca-Cola" - akeck
http://cubecinema.com/cola/

======
DanBC
I'm going to buy one of the Open Cola kits. I'll probably set up a tiny static
website about it, so if HN is interested I'll post the link here.

I kind of want to investigate adding a bit of cinnamon - I think Pepsi Max
uses it and it's tasty but way too sweet.

~~~
venomsnake
I have always wanted to test the cola without the sweeteners. (no sugar, corn
syrup or aspartame like stuff). Can you post impressions - I am definitely
interested in the stuff.

